# Rank the Following European Countries



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

These are European countries with the population about 7~11 milion. 

Rank the following countries *by preference and/or national power*.

(From north to south) 

1. Konungariket Sverige (Kingdom of Sweden) 

2. Koninkrijk België (Kingdom of Belgium)

3. Schweizerische Eidgenossenschaft (Swiss Confederation)

4. Republik Österreich (Republic of Austria)

5. Ellinikí Dhimokratía (Hellenic Republic; Greece)

6. República Portuguesa (Republic of Portugal) 

(Note: when a country has more than one official languages, 
I chose the one that has the largest population in the country. )


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

1. Portugal
2. Greece
3. Belgium 
4. Austria 
5. Sweden
6. Swizterland 

It s my preference


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

1-Portugal 
2-Sweden
3-Belgium
4-Switzerland
5-Austria
6-Greece


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

My preference.
1.Sweden
2.Switzerland
3.Austria
4.Greece
5.Belgium
6.Portugal


----------



## PC (Dec 11, 2004)

1. Swizerland
2. Sweden
3. Austria
4. Belgium
5. Portugal
6. Greece

preferance.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Sweden
Austria
Greece
Portugal
Belgium
Switzerland.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

1. Belgium
2. Switzerland
3. Austria
4. Sweden
5. Greece
6. Portugal


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

1. Switzerland
2. Austria
3. Belgium
4. Portugal
5. Sweden
6. Greece


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

1.Sweden
2.Switzerland
3.Austria
4.Portugal
5.Greece
6.Belgium

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

PREFERNCE:
1. Sweden
2. Switzerland
3. Greece
4. Belgium
5. Portugal
6. Austria


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

1.Sweden
2.Austria
3.Portugal
4.Belgium
5.Swiss
6.Greece


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

1. Switzerland 
2. Austria / Sweden (it's a tie)
4. Belgium
5. Greece
6. Portugal


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

My list by preference:

Austria: classical music

Sweden: developed industry/technology

Belgium

Greece

Portugal

Switzerland


My list by National Integrative Power

Sweden

Switzerland

Belgium

Austria

Greece

Portugal


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Sweden
Austria/ Belgium
Greece
Switserland
Portugal


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

(By Preference)

Countries----1st----2nd----3rd----4th----5th----6th 

Sweden------6------4-------0-----1------2------0

Switzerland---3------4-------0-----1------2------3

Austria-------1------5-------4-----1------1------1

Portugal------2------0-------1-----3------3------4

Belgium-------1------1-------4-----4------2------1

Greece--------0------1-------2----3------3------4

Sweden has been 10 times ranked either at Top 1 or 2.
Switzerland: 7 times 
Austria: 6 times
Portugal, Belgium: twice
Greece: once.

Sweden has been 11 times ranked either at Top 1 or 2 or 3.
Austria: 10 times
Switzerland: 7 times
Belgium: 6 times
Portugal & Greece: 3 times each.

It seems that, so far, most of the people prefer Sweden, Switzerland, and Austria to Portugal, Belgium, and Greece. What might have led them to love the former 3 than the latter 3? And among the latter 3, Belgium is the most preferred to Portugal and/or Greece. What could be the reason for that?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

lol you know the reason why are you asking...

but for me i prefer larger countries over tiny countries, that's why i put switzerland and belgium at the bottom of the list.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Sen said:


> lol you know the reason why are you asking...
> 
> but for me i prefer larger countries over tiny countries, that's why i put switzerland and belgium at the bottom of the list.


I frankly don't know. I thought it may be economical... but it seems that Swiss is the only one that is economically far superior than others. But Switzerland is not that popular. And aren't others (except Swiss) generally at the same level of economy with GDP around 20,000~30,000?


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

1. Portugal
2. Greece
3. Sweden
4. Austria 
5. Belgium
6. Switzerland 

My list

i prefer warm weather first of all.. thats what i put first..
none of the countries are in the third world, so theres not a VERY big difference when it comes to standars of living.. although switzerland, belgium austria and sweden are ahead of the souther countries of greece and portugal in one way.

But if Sweden and Austria were as exotic when it comes to the weather, i would put them first on my list.


----------



## PC (Dec 11, 2004)

^
Heh, I put Portugal and Greece last for exactly the opposite reason. I can't stand that kind of warm weather. Belgium I prefer more for it's central role in EU.

Swizerland, Austria and Sweden are all great and imo very interesting coutries - it wasn't easy ranking them. This time Swizerland got the first place from me because I was born there and because my family, from my fathers side, originates over 200 years back from there - it's just closer to my heart.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

1. Portugal
2. Sweden
3. Switzerland
4. Greece
5. Belguim
6. Austria


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

National power:

Sweden
Belgium
Switzerland
Austria
Greece
Portugal


----------



## tahk (Sep 12, 2002)

1-Portugal
2-Sweden
3-Greece
4-Belgium
5-Switzerland
6-Belgium

just personal preference.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

what u mean by national power?


----------



## Leienaar (Oct 15, 2002)

1. Sweden
2. Belgium
3. Switzerland
4. Austria
5. Portugal
6. Greece
More into northern countries i guess. Portugal and Greece are too "messy" to my preference. I like orderly countries like Sweden and Switzerland. And I put Belgium second, because those are our beloved southern neighbours, and they have great beers!


----------



## marathon (Jun 6, 2004)

What about Hungary, the Czech Republic, Bulgaria, Belarus, and Serbia & Montenegro? They have between 7 and 11 million people as well...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Sweden
Greece
Austria
Belgium
Switzerland
Portugal


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

DnH said:


> none of the countries are in the third world, so theres not a VERY big difference when it comes to standars of living.. although switzerland, belgium austria and sweden are ahead of the souther countries of greece and portugal in one way.


Yeah, I agree with you.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

marathon said:


> What about Hungary, the Czech Republic, Bulgaria, Belarus, and Serbia & Montenegro? They have between 7 and 11 million people as well...


Oh really? I thought they were the countries with pops below 5 mil. Ah... I will remake the thread in the future, when I make one for 5mil-size countries.


----------



## Lebensraum (Apr 1, 2012)

In development:

1. Swizterland 
2. Sweden
3. Austria
4. Belgium
5. Portugal
6. Greece


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

This thread is 10 years old. DO NOT resurrect old threads.


----------

